# accomadation wanted!!



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone hope this post is allowed cos i,m not too sure on forum rules but here goes,we are coming over 1st feb 2012 and our plans are as follws:
week one seeking accom within say 30km of proenca, week two somewhere to stay close to borba region and week three accom on the silver coast.
so that would be a week in each region whilst we go about our househunting.
if this post is ok to display is there anyone who may be able to help us out with our accomadation needs?.
if folks would be so kind to maybe pm me with available dates and costs we would very much appreciate it.
i have to add to this also that whichever regions may be of help,it would be very important that any facilities are within walking distance ie cafes bars shops etc because after driving around and viewing sightseeing etc allday we would need to relax and perhaps mingle and chill out on an evening without the need for yet more driving!!!!! sorry to be a pain x x x
ps we would also if at all possible need to have internet access either as wifi for our laptop or maybe use of your connection so we can upload photos and details of properties visited and messages back home to family and so on.
bet i,m asking the impossible!! thankyou ever so much to all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

noserhodes said:


> hi everyone hope this post is allowed cos i,m not too sure on forum rules but here goes,we are coming over 1st feb 2012 and our plans are as follws:
> week one seeking accom within say 30km of proenca, week two somewhere to stay close to borba region and week three accom on the silver coast.
> so that would be a week in each region whilst we go about our househunting.
> if this post is ok to display is there anyone who may be able to help us out with our accomadation needs?.
> ...


sounds like fun 

if any members do have accomodation available, please contact by PM only

if any regular posters can recommend agents feel free to post web addresses on the thread


----------

